# Medical question regarding prescriptions



## Tuttle (May 22, 2017)

Hi all,

Sorry, I don't know if this is in the right place since I can''t find a medical section in the forums. I have a question regarding medical care but before I continue I would just like to say please try not to judge. I am already ashamed of my past and no one is harder on me than myself.

I am from the Netherlands and my doctor prescribes Methadone for me. I was previously in a clinic but because I have progressed so well I have been getting prescriptions from my regular doctor for 3 months at a time. My partner is from Queensland and we would like to move there together on a partner visa. The only trouble is I don't know how Methadone works in Australia. I know some people will say you should get off it before you come, but I think Australia is a much better environment for me to continue tapering off this horrible medicine since it's so warm and I find it a healthier place in general. Could anyone advise me on how it works over there? the cost? etc.. 

Sorry this is a bit long and thanks in advance

Best Regards


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

I have no personal experience, but I know I have seen people getting a dose of it in pharmacies. I'm not sure how it works though. I left Australia 9 years ago but at that time you could get a prescription for it from a doctor, but from what I could see it is very tightly regulated and I think (but don't quote me on this) you have to take it in a small dose at the pharmacy in person. You can't take it away home with you. That is my assumption just from seeing people come to the pharmacy to fill their prescription and then drinking the liquid on the spot. But then maybe they were just in a rush to take it because of the withdrawal and they couldn't wait? I don't know to be honest. Hopefully someone else will come along and help you. Good for you by the way for getting yourself sorted out and trying to wean yourself off. As you said it might be best to try to wean yourself off before you come. It will also look better on your application as regards to character if you were not on methadone.

Have you actually applied for the visa? If not, my suggestion is to maybe contact a registered migration agent (there are several very good ones on this forum - Mark Northam, CCMS, Jeremy Hooper, wrussell) for a consultation - I think they charge about $150 or so, but it might be worth it before you shell out the big bucks for the partner visa only to find out your history is going to cause you problems, either the character side or the medical. Worth it for the peace of mind I'd say.


----------



## Tuttle (May 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for your reply. I haven't applied yet so I'm glad I asked before I did. I didn't know it could possibly affect my chances of getting the visa. Seems stupid that I didn't think that. I know the stigma that is attached to methadone so of course they are probably going to frown upon it. Thanks for your advice I will see about getting in touch with one of the people you mentioned.


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tuttle said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I haven't applied yet so I'm glad I asked before I did. I didn't know it could possibly affect my chances of getting the visa. Seems stupid that I didn't think that. I know the stigma that is attached to methadone so of course they are probably going to frown upon it. Thanks for your advice I will see about getting in touch with one of the people you mentioned.


I'm a pharmacist in Victoria and the laws in NSW are not entirely the same but i don't expect it to differ too much.

Theres oral tablet methadone (usually for chronic pain) and theres liquid methadone for addiction. Either one requires a prescription from a doctor that has a permit to prescribe drugs of addiction. So not all doctors can prescribe the medication.

For liquid methadone its heavily monitored. You usually would be hooked up with a pharmacy that supplies you with the dose everyday.... if you're well maintained on a dose and theres no worry about compliance with the medication then you may just go to the pharmacy 1-2x/week for a dose in front of the pharmacist and the rest of the days of the week you can take home (we call them takeaway doses). Your doctor decides how frequent you need to take the medication in front of a pharmacist. Prescriptions last until you're next appointment with the doctor and they'll titrate you as needed. To be part of the program and use the pharmacies' service it costs usually $5/day = $35/week.

Hope that is sufficient, let me know if you have further questions


----------

